# I See a Dolphin



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Sample for tomorrow, possibly for the elevator ceiling. My clouds always look weird to me.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Upper left hand corner?

What’s it gonna mean if I see the same thing as you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Upper left hand corner?
> 
> What’s it gonna mean if I see the same thing as you?
> 
> ...


You got it,wink.
Hmm, maybe you think like a woman?...or we’re spiritually connected?...or we were drinking the same thing last night?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

No. That's an Orca. The dorsal fin is too tall and narrow for a dolphin.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PACman said:


> No. That's an Orca. The dorsal fin is too tall and narrow for a dolphin.


Dolphin, orca, no matter. They’ll both be our overlords when the ice sheets finish melting.


----------

